# 8claps* for Lynsey!



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

congrats on passing her driving test! yay!!! see we can all live and be some what normal with IBS, YAyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!Glad it went well







lol now you have to wsh me luck, booking it friday =)


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey just found the post! thank you







i been out tonight, driving obviously! lol took some mates out! did the whole cruising around thing lol no stopping me now! beeb beeb! xXx


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

jusst booked mine up in shrewsbury (45mile commute on trians and buises to get there?!?!) but it will decide if my 21st will be a god birthday or not they moved it from 24th oct to the 17th, 21st is my test.... bro just advised as it was second test would be best to do it in another area i didnt know so i would be concentrating all the time =)im soooo excited though i have to have a weekl off uni which im a bit pissed off about


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

wahey! well done thats great news! youll be fine







also congrats on your anniversary weekend! have a good one







take care xXx


----------

